# i want a bigger cam



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok guys i need your help now i already have a cam but its a small one i dont remember the spec. I know nothing about cams so whats a good one? i want something il get power out of and will give me that nice loop sound


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i could give a crap about the sound. i want mine to go fast . the Street Sweeper HT is the one i have and i know of several people that have it also. it is a great cam for this car as it not only gives a lot of power but it has a lot "under the curve" which is important with such a heavy car. 
.612/.600 228/232 111 lsa
here's the sound if you care...

YouTube - GTO, LTs, 3" Power Sticks, x-pipe, Spintech Pro Streets


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jradke123 said:


> ok guys i need your help now i already have a cam but its a small one i dont remember the spec. I know nothing about cams so whats a good one? i want something il get power out of and will give me that nice loop sound


What I tell people who don't know about cams is don't buy one from "off the shelf" or what someone tells you to buy, you may not be happy with the results. Talk to someone with experiance in cams(tuner, engine builder, ect.), that you can tell them what you want out of your car and they may suggest a cam for you or point you in a direction to get a custom grind done. 

BTW: Nice numbers you putting down out of that '04


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

430 rwhp for an 04 doesn't sound like too small of a cam!

Larry


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 430 rwhp for an 04 doesn't sound like too small of a cam!
> 
> Larry


 I agree!


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 430 rwhp for an 04 doesn't sound like too small of a cam!
> 
> Larry





GTOsarge said:


> I agree!


haha well thanks guys but i know its a small one idk i guess i just got lucky plus the guy who tunes my car is amazing


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How will a cam change the top speed or overall driveability?


----------

